# Missing The Point Of: 'no Questions Asked Return'



## Fickie (28/6/14)

So I got a taste of the antithesis of the above principle today.

Sent my bro around to pick up 2 batteries for me yesterday and one (the cheaper of the 2 I bought) had the wrong product/ brand battery in the box.

I called this morning and asked if I could return and got a bit of a slight from the lady helping me.It was insulting and quite hurtful really. The lady didn't even ask me any questions she just incinuated that I was dishonest straight of the bat.

Lady, you know who you are (my invoice number was 1946 if you need a reminder), thats was totally uncool, I resent that you would replace my battery and still think so lowly of me. I could have bought one battery you know if I dodn't have enough money or, you could check your stock, surely the numbers don't add up but the easier thing is to think poorly of me, heaven forbid you should actually work before you insult my integrity.

To the gentleman that offered me the 'free' juice, thank you, I don't want juice though, I want my good name and the idea of offering me something free after your store incinuates I 'pulled a fast one' is totally against my principles manily as the lady, would just accuse me of pulling 'TWO fast ones' on you. If I was pulling a fast one it might also be with the more expensive battery but really!! And a number of other silly points that have no bearing on what I really did i.e. got supplied a wrong product and asked for the correct. If you had ever even looked at the battery you would notice it was still perfectly new, no scorring, scatches, dents nothing. In the same condition I received it from you!

Lastly, while I was in the store this morning the boxes got swopped around between the replacement and the incorrect item, by the gentleman handling them, during teh exchange. This makes it quite likely that it could have mistakenly being swapped in the store. I guess if I accused you firsto f being a dishonest retailer the shoe would be on a different foot but unlike you, I am not the perfect judge of character that you clearly think you are.

For the record, I did not pull a fast one; my brother has no use in his life for 18650's and; I only had (2x)panasonic 18650's before I bought these from you, I thus did not have any 'AW' batteries to mistakenly (or otherwise) swop it with. I only bought these batteries for the mech mod I don't possess yet, so had no need for 'AW's' rather, very long life batteries, like the Panasonics were the order of the order of the day for my electronic mod.

Your behaviour is poor and you never even apologised, not even for jumping the gun and talking a decision about my character without any information about ME only your 'loss of profit' matters, which you won't realise beacuse I paid correctly. Shame on you, you are not the nice person you pretend to to be here in the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll (28/6/14)

Sorry to hear about your poor experience. 

Which store was this at? 
Everyone here believes in stating the company name so people are aware of experiences. Good or bad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Sorry to hear about your poor experience.
> 
> Which store was this at?
> Everyone here believes in stating the company name so people are aware of experiences. Good or bad.


Agreed, consumers need to know where they are most likely to be taken advantage of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (28/6/14)

ok well before you go grabbing your pitchforks and lighting them bonfires, remember this could all have been a manufacturer/supplier error and someone being cranky or something. got to look at both possible sides of the story here. yes it's easy for me to say this because i was not involved but that also gives me the advantage of perspective and no emotional involvement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/6/14)

Agreed with @denizenx Being in the retail industry, as many checks and security our company has its still easy for consumers to try and score more. Handling a situation like this is difficult because even though representing the company it's hard for the employee not to take personal offence as well. It's a fine line when dealing with things like this. I'm not trying. To take sides here but most shops state (maybe in very fine print) to check contents before leaving the store incase of situations like this. If it's a delivery then it's a whole other debate.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (28/6/14)

I totally agree where you guys are coming from. 

There is always 2 sides to a story. 
Judging by the OP. The seller is on this forum. So they can give their poontnof view as well.


----------



## ET (28/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Agreed with @devdev.


 
lol, wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/6/14)

denizenx said:


> lol, wrong



Hahahaha. Read too quick my bad.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)

I've been in situations before where the vendor is hostile right off the bat and couldn't be bothered to put in effort to resolve a situation. Putting the blame on the consumer is a great way of covering up either a mistake or in extreme cases, intentional deception. That said, I can see how a customer can take advantage of a vendor by claiming that they received to wrong item when they did but swapped it out for something inferior or defective.

As I understand the OP, his main issue here is the way the issue was handled by the staff when they accused him of being a crook before investigating the matter. This is why I would rather be informed before I blindly walk into a store like this, I trust people way to easily.

And agree totally that every story has two (or more) sides, always best to get them all together.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Matuka (29/6/14)

I am also starting to experience pathetic service from a major supplier in Jhb. Perhaps we need a "Hello Peter" type space here where consumers and retailers can have their say - good and bad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fred1sa (29/6/14)

Fickie said:


> I only had (2x)panasonic 18650's before I bought these from you, I thus did not have any 'AW' batteries to mistakenly (or otherwise) swop it with. I only bought these batteries for the mech mod I don't possess yet, so had no need for 'AW's' rather, very long life batteries, like the Panasonics were the order of the order of the day for my electronic mod.



As far as I know nobody in SA stocks genuine AW batteries. We're you told they were fake or if not make sure to check that they are the real deal before you stick them in your mech.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (29/6/14)

I have seen hundreds of different companies during the course of my career. From multinationals to three man operations and everything in between, whether services based or goods suppliers. About 60% harp on about customer service - funnily enough most of those who bleat on about it don't actually provide it. I can count on one hand the number of Companies I know that actually deliver on the principle.

It's the same as all those Company's that list their corporate ethics on their websites like "Honesty/Accountability/Integrity", in the belief that if customers see them they will believe it to be true. Customers are not stupid, and businesses in SA need to wake up to that fact. You actually have to walk the walk. Just a small rant.

@Matuka The idea behind this part of the forum is that people can post reviews about their experiences. However it is a difficult balancing act for us as admins, while everyone should be informed of when a retailers performs/doesn't perform (as the case may be) doing so inherently involves some form of dispute resolutions on the part of the admins. Not an easy thing to do. Anyway, it is there, and free to anyone who wishes to use it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (29/6/14)

I dont think hello peter for vape would work. I still believe in direct contact with the business and the customer . Each transaction is different and a lot of time something that for somebody could be seen as a problem for other is not. As well in site like h,peter we always see people complaining and a lot of time is a complaint about a situation that can be solved . I hope you will come rigth with your purchase .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (29/6/14)

I do think that what is happening is just the start of service problems with everybody and his dog going into the vaping retail business, with no clue about customer service or stock levels etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (29/6/14)

Sorry to hear about the kak service you received , I would be just as pissed off if the same were to happen to myself


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> As far as I know nobody in SA stocks genuine AW batteries. We're you told they were fake or if not make sure to check that they are the real deal before you stick them in your mech.


 
don't knock the fake AW's, mine grafts to the same specs as the non fake ones are supposed to


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

denizenx said:


> don't knock the fake AW's, mine grafts to the same specs as the non fake ones are supposed to


 
Agreed! I have 6 of them and they all rock! Plus they are button tops which I prefer!


----------



## devdev (29/6/14)

Umm they can certainly be knocked for costing the same as the genuine item...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

just shows how quickly the market has evolved when those AW's are now not nearly as cool as the newer batteries, and that was less than a year ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (29/6/14)

Dear Forumites,

The situation has been resolved and my name cleared.

I think really the lesson should be to the retailers, make sure your stock is secured, and keep something aside for show and tell. Mistakes can happen which is what happened here, someone came to claim back their battery, serial numbered original which still has nothing to do with the price of eggs. I would have returned it even if the box was filled with R200 notes. 

I am alot of things, some bad but not this one.

Thanks for comments.

Regards,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

glad you sorted @Fickie 

one of the things i hate is kak service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

